# Who hunts?



## Chris

Just curious on who around here hunts?

I got skunked in Colorado this year but picked up this little forky locally here yesterday.


----------



## havasu

What zone is up there? Is it "x"?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Just curious on who around here hunts?



Deer, turkey, upland game birds, dove. Deer and turkey are my favorite. I sat in a stand this weekend and had turkeys in on me all day long. If it's turkey season I have deer jumping over me. My absoulete favorite is upland game birds. I love watching a good pointer working a field and locking up on point. They have amazing eyesight with them little feathery things.


----------



## Chris

I mainly do Deer, Pig and Quail but will hunt anything. I hear you on how whatever season it is the other animals crawl all over you. When it is not deer season and I am scouting I see them everywhere and damn near running into me but once season starts they are gone.

Mark it is D14 where I hunt here.


----------



## havasu

Have you hade any venison yet,from your kill?


----------



## Chris

No it is at the butcher til Saturday if I make it up there.


----------



## Chris

So I am leaving again next Wed for a week of pig hunting, hopefully I will get one.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rifle season starts Saturday in Tennessee, guess where I'll be?


----------



## Chris

Shopping for Christmas gifts?


----------



## Chris

Did you get one Oldog?

I am leaving Wed for some pig hunting.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saw a bunch of them this weekend, but I'm waiting for 1 of 2 that I've seen on trail cam. I found their rub and scrap lines and have been waiting patiently for them to make an appearance.


----------



## Chris

I do that to, then towards the end of season I just shoot whats legal.


----------



## Chris

Found a picture of anther pig I got. What do you think? This one a few years back. 

View attachment Pig.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Pig hunting is something I'd really like to try. One of these days when I get some time we're going to try it.


----------



## Chris

It's a blast.


----------



## Chris

Been boiling my deer head for a couple days now, I think it came out pretty good. 

View attachment IMG_20121120_152740.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

What are the other 2, parts cars?


----------



## Chris

They are just some that I found in the woods while hunting. Ones an elk and ones a big deer.


----------



## Chris

Got another Pig on Friday. 

View attachment IMG_20121123_081219.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Went huntin saturday mornin. No luck but I heard some Turkey and my huntin partner saw a buck chasin 4 does a couple hundred yards from me around 9:30. I'll try it again this weekend. Heres a pic from the stand as the suns comin up. 

View attachment morning hunt 11-24-2012.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

I love to sit in a tree stand and watch the sky start to lighten from the darkness and watch the sunrise.


----------



## Chris

I have never sat in a stand, will have to try it sometime.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Pig hunting is something I'd really like to try. One of these days when I get some time we're going to try it.



Do you guys have pig out there?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Do you guys have pig out there?



None around here.  Ther are some not to far away, about half way to Knoxville is a state mgt area, Catossa, my hunting buddy's been there before, someday...s


----------



## Ecam

Grew up target shooting and pistol matches.  Did take to Prarie dogs and Pheasant here in Colorado.  A good day in a Prairie field that hasn't been hunted in a while, you'll have hundreds of targets!  I start with .22 out to about 75 yards.  Then .223 for the intermediate ranges and 220 Swift and 22-250 for the longer ranges.  Some guys will bring out the deer and elk caliber stuff for some target practice.  I know a guy that uses his 50 BMG chambered rifle "just because".


----------



## Chris

My favorite critter gun is my .17 HMR, it is fast flat and accurate as all get. Love it.


----------



## Chris

Just picked up a .308 with a nice Redfield scope for 200 bucks. 

View attachment IMG_20121206_082058.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

What make is that? Looks sweet.


----------



## Chris

Your gonna make me go open the safe aren't you. I am drawing a blank here, I want to say mossberg?


----------



## MarkWood

Who turkey hunts?! season starts next month in Ga. and I cant wait!!


----------



## havasu

I've only seen turkeys wrapped in plastic at the grocery store.


----------



## Chris

I take it you have never cruised down towards Lake Henshaw or Warner springs in the morning hours?


----------



## havasu

I have never heard of Lake Henshaw until I just Mapquested it. Looks like a great place to drive on a Sunday Harley cruise.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I have never heard of Lake Henshaw until I just Mapquested it. Looks like a great place to drive on a Sunday Harley cruise.



My Harley has 4 wheels and has Jeep stamped on it...


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> I have never heard of Lake Henshaw until I just Mapquested it. Looks like a great place to drive on a Sunday Harley cruise.



Nice cruise, go up from the 15 to Henshaw then cut around through Warner springs back down the 79. You can always stop in at Julian while you are out that way. I like to cruise the jeep up there in the summer time.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Turkey season starts March 30th here in TN, can't wait.


----------



## MarkWood

march 23rd here in Ga!!!!!


----------



## Chris

Sometime around here but I don't get to go out much for them.


----------



## MarkWood

same time or some time?


----------



## Chris

Some time, havent looked it up because there are very few legal hunting ground for them that are not overloaded with people or are private.


----------



## MarkWood

Well that sux!


----------



## MarkWood

Heres a couple of my bows. 

View attachment 002 (2).jpg


View attachment 001 (6).JPG


----------



## MarkWood

Heres a little 15 yard recurve practice! 

View attachment 002 (7).JPG


----------



## MarkWood

Some more traditional archery practice shots. 

View attachment 127.JPG


View attachment 128.JPG


View attachment 019.JPG


View attachment 044 (2).JPG


View attachment 023.JPG


----------



## MarkWood

I make some of my own traditional/primitive stuff as well. I have gotten pretty good at makin arras with turkey feather fletchings and have made a couple of quivers. I have not made a successful bow yet I have made two attempts but they both broke. 

View attachment 002 (5).JPG


View attachment 002 (8).JPG


View attachment 003 (4).JPG


View attachment 003 (8).JPG


View attachment 109 (2).JPG


----------



## havasu

Quiver me timbers!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I make some of my own traditional/primitive stuff as well. I have gotten pretty good at makin arras with turkey feather fletchings and have made a couple of quivers. I have not made a successful bow yet I have made two attempts but they both broke.



Are you making the bows out of solid stock or laminating.


----------



## MarkWood

Solid, laminated would be much easier! But I like a challenge! I actually have a peice of 2" wide bamboo prepped and ready to use as a backing but I havent made anything to use it on yet.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Less than 60 days till bow season starts...:rockin:


----------



## Chris

28 days till bow season here.:rockin:


----------



## MarkWood

Bow season starts september 14th here!!:rockin:


----------



## MarkWood

Reckon I should get the bow out and start tunin it?!?!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Reckon I should get the bow out and start tunin it?!?!



uh...yeah....


----------



## MarkWood

I think I will.


----------



## tonykarter

Davy Crockett National Forest, in a climbing stand.


----------



## havasu

Right now I am looking at three white tail deer, who are licking the salt and mineral lick outside the kitchen window at the house we are visiting while in South Dakota. If I throw a lasso and catch one, is that hunting?


----------



## Chris

Did I mention I hate you?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Right now I am looking at three white tail deer, who are licking the salt and mineral lick outside the kitchen window at the house we are visiting while in South Dakota. If I throw a lasso and catch one, is that hunting?



Go ahead, it will be a YouTube moment if you catch one...


----------



## Chris

It would probably kick Havasu's ***!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> It would probably kick Havasu's ***!



It'd kick all our asses.


----------



## MarkWood

Ya'll need to just let him try it.................It'll be a good laugh!!!


----------



## MarkWood

Heres my Rig for this season. Whats everyone else shootin? 

View attachment 002 (2).jpg


----------



## Chris

I've got a similar one, I will get a pic up when I dig it out.


----------



## MarkWood

Mines a light weight 40# max pull, I got it when I was recovering from a pretty bad car accident and couldnt pull more than 40 I really need to upgrade but cant afford it right now, It's a good shooter though. There have been alot of animals killed with less than 40#


----------



## Chris

Mines a 75 pound. I love it, it was a gift from my boss a million years ago when I was running his company, top of the line then so I bet a walmart bow is better now days.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Work day at the deer woods today. Taking the tractor and the weedeaters with brush blades to cleanup some trails. Guess I'll have to see if I can find a chigger, tick or twenty...hell-o bug spray.

Y'all be good!


----------



## Chris

I'm Jealous, I just get to work around the house.


----------



## MarkWood

I'm jealous too, I'm strippin wall paper today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I'm Jealous, I just get to work around the house.





WoodRacing said:


> I'm jealous too, I'm strippin wall paper today.



Got a ton of trails pushed out that we've never really had good access to before. Good day to be in the woods, saw 6 deer, couple of bucks, got some pics off the trail cams and the oldog is a whipped puppy this afternoon...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Getting closer. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

2 more weeks ......:rockin:


----------



## MarkWood

Ga. Bow season started today, but............due to left leg complications I stayed home. Im having issue from a previous injury and can barely walk so I thought it wise to rest it this weekend so I might be able to work monday.........


----------



## MarkWood

My buddy shot one this morning from his stand which is close to my stand but he didnt find it. I really think he jumped the gun on his search I think one should wait an hour on a bow kill before strating to track but he only waited 30 minutes


----------



## oldognewtrick

I agree, hardest thing to do hunting is waiting to start tracking unless housed them go down.


----------



## Chris

I need to get a stand, I am tired of hiking around all the time.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, todays opening of archary season and I have to...work...


----------



## Chris

So today is the last day of Archery season and I got home from a 16 hour day at midnight, there was no way I was getting up in three hours to drive two hours then hike all day. Guess I am waiting for rifle season.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> So today is the last day of Archery season and I got home from a 16 hour day at midnight, *there was no way I was getting up in three hours to drive two hours then hike all day*. Guess I am waiting for rifle season.



Gosh, you're getting to be an such old man...


----------



## oldognewtrick

So, I'm thinking that wednesday I'm calling in sick. I think I have a case of deer fever coming on ...


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> So, todays opening of archary season and I have to...work...



I was working opening morning here as well So I took this Friday off and went!! Jumped one going in then hunted till 10:30 hoping it would double back but it never did. I got a few pics of the view from my stand though. The stand I was hunting is in an old grave yard. The most recent date I saw on a head stone was 1903. Back in the day the property was given to the black folks to use as a graveyard and to build a church. Pretty cool place. 

View attachment Hunting With Delong on 9-27-2013.jpg


View attachment 9-27-2013 #2.jpg


View attachment 9-27-2013 #3.jpg


View attachment 9-27-2013 #9.jpg


View attachment 9-27-2013 #5.jpg


----------



## Chris

Pretty neat pics there, I would have never thought to hunt over a bunch of dead people.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mark, reminds me of a spot I hunt at my boss's farm. It has an old family grave plot and the head stones have fallen over and the ground sunk in. I hunted there on halloween nite and was back in the next morning before sunrise. The residents didn't bother me at all. My boss won't even walk down the old logging road at dark...

Glad ya got out and can't wait to get there my self.


----------



## MarkWood

My buddy replaced most of the original headstones which were rocks with real head stones he did itnone summer and now has access to the 200 acres to hunt as payment. Id ruther be in that crowd than a big crowdnof live folks. Never been one for crowds. Them folks were alot nicer than most. I couldnt help but keep thinkin about the hard life they mustve had being black folk back then wasnt easy.


----------



## Chris

Today I am mailing back my Colorado deer tag for a refund, A sad day here. Wish I could make it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hope everythings OK Chris. I'm headed to the deer woods tomorrow. Pics when I get back.


----------



## Chris

Everything is good, work has picked up and I hired a few more guys so I need to keep busy getting work. Took a huge leap in my company this summer so now I will see if I can pull it off.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Here's me headed to the great deer woods ... Oh yeah. Just saw a icce shooter along the road in Clafksville.


----------



## Chris

Opening rifle is this Saturday here, you bet I'll be there.


----------



## MarkWood

Opening for Rifle is oct 19th here!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saw a little 4 pointer and a dozen turkeys, sure felt good to get away for a bit.


----------



## Chris

Did you shoot any? Isn't it bow season for you or is that over now? Can I come out for rifle season?


----------



## oldognewtrick

The turkeys didn't quite give up a clean shoot oppritunity. Yes it's archary season, it just started. Muzzleloader starts the first of November and gun season starts the saturday before thanksgiving. There was a big Tom all blowed up chasing the others around and I have to say I was a lil excited when he started my way. But he got distracted and went up the other hill.

Oh well. thats why they call it hunting and not killing.


----------



## Chris

Two more days.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Do you'll have chiggers and ticks like we do? I sprayed down my bib overalls that i put I over my jeans with Repel but forgot to spray off again after we hunted and went out putting up tent blinds. Needless to say I have my fair share of bug bites. Dang I hate chiggers.


----------



## Chris

Nope this is CA we have exported them all to you and then killed the rest, wouldn't want these true outdoors people to have to worry about bug bites.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well, thanks for the chiggers and the Mexican illegals...you could have at least kept one...


----------



## Chris

We still have illegals you don't expect us to work for ourselves do you?



I bought a sweet new holster for my Speed six today.


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Do you'll have chiggers and ticks like we do? I sprayed down my bib overalls that i put I over my jeans with Repel but forgot to spray off again after we hunted and went out putting up tent blinds. Needless to say I have my fair share of bug bites. Dang I hate chiggers.



Try a THERMACELL its the only way to hunt in archery season!!


----------



## MarkWood

On my way to the woods!


----------



## Chris

Lucky!

I am leaving today for my mountain house and heading out first thing in the morning to the woods.


----------



## MarkWood

No luck today I saw about 30 squirrels.........I drew on one but them suckers are hard to get a pin on!


----------



## Chris

Just dusted off the old rifle packing up to go. I plan on staying out from before sunrise to sunset.


----------



## Chris

Has anyone seen my box of .357 and a couple speed loaders? I can't seem to find them.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Has anyone seen my box of .357 and a couple speed loaders? I can't seem to find them.



Uh, no, I have a 44 mag speedloader sitting on the workbench but no 357's.


----------



## Chris

Guess I will have to take the .45..........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Guess I will have to take the .45..........



My boss shoot a buck with a Colt 45 a couple years ago, worked just fine. I've been itching to take one with my 44, but it just never worked out. Maybe this year... I've got a scope to put on it, just need a rail and rings, attribute it to lazy I guess.


----------



## MarkWood

I took a few more pics of my grave yard huntin spot this mornin. 

View attachment 046 (4).jpg


View attachment 044 (3).jpg


View attachment 048 (3).jpg


----------



## MarkWood

A few more....... 

View attachment 042.jpg


View attachment 043.jpg


----------



## Chris

Got to the mountains and got to sight in my rifle. Gonna have a few beers and go to bed.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wake up Chris, time to hit the woods.


----------



## Chris

Headed out the door in a minute. Wish me luck.


----------



## havasu

Run Bambi, run!


----------



## Chris

Thanks Bambi ran away all day. Gonna try again in the morning.


----------



## Chris

Round two................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Round two................




Have a good hunt Chris!


----------



## havasu

Run again Bambi!


----------



## Chris

Will you stop it already....

My hunting buddy got one this morning when we were squeezing a few and I got to hike several miles but no deer for me.  Yet!


----------



## havasu

Bwahaha....my idea is working...


----------



## Chris

I think I am going to grab a tag for the zone behind my house here. I have never really hunted it but I can be in the forest in less than 30 minutes. Everyone is scared to hunt there because there are alot of mountain lions in the area. But if there are alot of lions than there are a lot of deer. What else are they going to eat?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> What else are they going to eat?



I guess Chicken McNuggets is not the correct answer. 

We have black bears in east TN...I don't hunt there...


----------



## Chris

I was thinking of getting a bear tag for where I deer hunt. I see them every now and again. I am more scared of the kitty cats.


----------



## havasu

Do I have to start yelling, "Run Boo Boo, run?"


----------



## Chris

Please don't, I don't know how much more my legs can handle.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Please don't, I don't know how much more my legs can handle.



Well, how bout telling havasu when you get back instead of before you go out so him and his peta crowd leave bambi alone...


PETA (people eating tasty animals)


----------



## Chris

Now thats an idea.


----------



## havasu

Oh crap, I've been outsmarted.


----------



## Chris

Passed up on a spork this morning, gonna go sight in my rifle again since the scope came loose and got knocked around then heading off to a field in the middle of nowhere to sit for the rest of the day.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Passed up on a spork this morning, gonna go sight in my rifle again since the scope came loose and got knocked around then heading off to a field in the middle of nowhere to sit for the rest of the day.



Wish I wa going, my son-in-law hunting buddy and my daughter had a baby this week so he can't go for a while, my other hunting buddy took his motor home to Talledega this weekend and the Mrs. made me promise not to hunt by my self. 2 hour road trip, with no cell service there, leaves the old dog sitting on the porch this weekend...


----------



## Chris

You want me to fly out there.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> You want me to fly out there.



No, cause havasu would just follow and scare all the deer away...


----------



## Chris

Well then I guess I  heading to the woods here.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Well then I guess I  heading to the woods here.



Don't tell you know who...


----------



## havasu

oldognewtrick said:


> Don't tell you know who...



Yeah, he might be telling them animals to run!


----------



## Chris

So no deer this weekend, been tracking some bear tho. Did find a spring in the mountains yesterday morning while hiking with a few beat down deer trails going to it. I set up my game camera to see what is going in and out of there. Gonna make a trip up there on Thursday to check the camera and then hunt it on Saturday if there is anything worth shooting.


----------



## MarkWood

Going back to the graveyard friday.........


----------



## MarkWood

4 pointer down at 8:15 this morning! 

View attachment 078.jpg


View attachment 079.jpg


View attachment 075.jpg


----------



## havasu

Congrats, that is a beauty.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Congrats Mark! Backstrap at the Wood house tonite...


----------



## Chris

Nice! Hope I get one this weekend.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wood wins the prize for the first, up for grabs is the biggest...


----------



## oldognewtrick

And...I hope for mine and Chris' sake, WR doesn't have the biggest too...


----------



## MarkWood

I hope thats not my biggest of the year ..... but we will see.


----------



## oldognewtrick

What do I want to do...decisions, decisions, decisions...buy another deer rifle or buy a Old Man Emu lift kit for the Jeep...I'm stumped.


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> What do I want to do...decisions, decisions, decisions...buy another deer rifle or buy a Old Man Emu lift kit for the Jeep...I'm stumped.



How many Deer rifles do you have??


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> How many Deer rifles do you have??



Two.......


----------



## Chris

Than buy a lift.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I've got a Sako 7mag and a Ruger 7 mag, plus the muzzleloader. Really thing about a 243 or 308. Just don't know...guess I'll have another MGD.


----------



## havasu

A beer sounds good here as well.


----------



## MarkWood

I have a ruger M-77 .243 and have nothing but good to say about it. I have killed two deer with it the first was a big doe at 100 yards shot her in the shoulder and broke it the second was the buck from yesterday at 20 yards and he dropped in his tracks and I found that his heart was torn in two when I gutted him. That being said if I had two deer rifles already I would go with the lift.


----------



## Chris

I want to see a buck. I've hunted harder this year than ever before. They are not acting normal.


----------



## MarkWood

Come to Georgia there on the move till around 10:00 every morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I want to see a buck. I've hunted harder this year than ever before. They are not acting normal.



Here's a couple my hunting buddy pulled off trail cams at the lease yesterday. The last one is a 4 pt that his 8 year old son got yesterday evening during the juvenile hunt. 

View attachment IMG_20131026_142017_889.jpg


View attachment IMG_20131026_142056_146.jpg


View attachment IMG_20131026_185245_095.jpg


----------



## Chris

Hope I see something this morning. I'm sure the lady is tired of not seeing me this October.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Hope I see something this morning. I'm sure the lady is tired of not seeing me this October.



Well? .....


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Well? .....



I'm pretty sure we wouldve heard by now if it were good results..............


----------



## Chris

Yup, saw four does. No bucks. Supposed to snow tonight so if it does I will take tomorrow off and head back up the mountain.


----------



## Chris

It's snowing in my hunting area, guess I am heading up the mountain tonight to go out in the morning.


----------



## Chris

Made it up the mountain, it's nasty outside. Snowing, windy and colder than Havasu scaring off my deer.

Hopefully the storm blows out early tomorrow, we are supposed to get 8" tonight.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I love hunting in the snow, it only happens rarely around here. If we get any snow, it's usually not till after deer season is over. Hope you have a great hunt and we've locked havasu up in the closet so he can't chase the deer away.


----------



## havasu

Get me out of this closet. Wait--what?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Get me out of this closet. Wait--what?



Uh, we'll... You do love in Calipornia.


----------



## Chris

Hunted in the snow, saw far less track than I usually do in the snow. Saw no deer at all but did see a nice bear in the morning.

Here are some pics on my trail cam that was set up on the other side of the mountain just to see what was out there, not really worth hunting it. 

View attachment WGI_0066.jpg


View attachment WGI_0071.jpg


View attachment WGI_0067.jpg


View attachment WGI_0074.jpg


----------



## Chris

I am getting unmotivated here. tired of not seeing anything.


----------



## MarkWood

Has anyone ever tanned a deer hide? I skinned the buck I killed the other day and its in the freezer ive alwaysbwanted to try one but need some direction.


----------



## Chris

I haven't but would like to.


----------



## MarkWood

I'll just you tube it!


----------



## Riff_Raff

For some reason oxalic acid comes to mind, but I'm not experienced with anything beyond a squirrel skin cured with table salt.


----------



## MarkWood

Riff_Raff said:


> For some reason oxalic acid comes to mind, but I'm not experienced with anything beyond a squirrel skin cured with table salt.



I watched a few you tube videos on it. doesnt seem too complicated just a lot of work. I'll let yall know when I do it. before I even think about doing the skin I have to replace head gaskets, water pump and timing belt on my yota then I have to finish up my 3 year olds play ground before he hires some one else to finish it!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I watched a few you tube videos on it. doesnt seem too complicated just a lot of work. I'll let yall know when I do it. before I even think about doing the skin I have to replace head gaskets, water pump and timing belt on my yota then I have to finish up my 3 year olds play ground before he hires some one else to finish it!



And...shoot a deer.


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> And...shoot a deer.



Ummm...no I shot one last friday. I have his skin in the freezer. There goes your memory again old dog!


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Wood wins the prize for the first, up for grabs is the biggest...



Heres the proof you even gave me the prize for first kill.......


----------



## Chris

If I don't get one tomorrow I am giving up for the season. Today I got to my spot at 5:30am and hiked all day until 6:30pm and saw 10 does and no shooters. I am exhausted.


----------



## Riff_Raff

WoodRacing said:


> then I have to finish up my 3 year olds play ground before he hires some one else to finish it!




Too funny.

When my dog is whining I always ask him if he's about to pack his bindle and go join the circus.


----------



## Chris

So I can't give up. Gonna head back up the mountain tomorrow for one last go around this season. Hoping for the best.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good luck Chris!


----------



## Chris

I need it.

You been out?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Once, bow hunting. Muzzleloader starts saturday and I'll be there. I vowed to spend more time this year hunting and I'm at my slowest start since I began. Going to take a few days off next week, the next couple weeks are the prime time of the season. Gun season starts the saturday before Thanksgiving and runs through the 5th of Janurary. We're really just getting started.


----------



## Chris

How do you guys do your tag system. I need to get out that way some year to do some hunting.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> How do you guys do your tag system. I need to get out that way some year to do some hunting.



Use to be that we had to check in at a Game Check in Station or the local sherriffs office. We can now telecheck in game.


----------



## Chris

Had a spike twenty feet from me tonight.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Muzzleloader starts Saturday and I'll be in the stand way before daylight, already called in sick for Wed and Thurs next week. Time to take some time and enjoy life besides work.


----------



## Chris

Got a big old 4x4 today


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Got a big old 4x4 today



So... backstrap at Chris house tomorrow?


----------



## Chris

Sure  come on by


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Got a big old 4x4 today



See, patience paid off. :rockin:


----------



## havasu

You can't blame me anymore, Stevie Wonder!


----------



## MarkWood

PICS or it didnt happen........


----------



## Chris

Here you go, this thing is huge for Southern California standards. No one on this mountain has seen one this big. 

View attachment photo.jpg


View attachment photo (1).jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Thats a really nice deer Chris, it will make a sweet wall decoration!


----------



## MarkWood

Awsome deer! I already saw it on facebok when I made the last comment but still had to mess with ya.


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Wood wins the prize for the first, up for grabs is the biggest...



Well old dog we have some huntin to do to score biggest I do believe Chris has on that one!


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Well old dog we have some huntin to do to score biggest I do believe Chris has on that one!



It ain't over, till it's over. My season just begun.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> It ain't over, till it's over. My season just begun.



I'll be out there in a week.


----------



## Chris

Deer is at the butcher and I am on my way to work.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hunting clothes washed and packed, muzzle loader set and ready to go, rolling out of here at 2;45 tomorrow morning, 3 mph north wind and 34' at 6:00...perfect.


----------



## Chris

I went to work today for 20 minutes, does that count?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I went to work today for 20 minutes, does that count?



Absoultly....


----------



## MarkWood

I would count it!


----------



## Chris

OK guys you need at least a 5x4 to beat my deer, think you can do it?


----------



## havasu

I have nothin...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> OK guys you need at least a 5x4 to beat my deer, think you can do it?



We've got them, have trail cam pics. Now...lets see if they cooperate. Time to go play hide and seek...


----------



## Chris

Good luck but don't tell Havasu, he will aide them in their escape.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Good luck but don't tell Havasu, he will aide them in their escape.



My hunting buddy missed a huge one this morning.


----------



## MarkWood

Maybe????????


----------



## MarkWood

Sweet and spicy pork (pork substitute deer backstrap!) 

View attachment 20131109_185242.jpg


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> My hunting buddy missed a huge one this morning.



Don't know if I would rather miss one or not see one?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Don't know if I would rather miss one or not see one?



He missed and I didn't see any... I was glad to be in the woods and enjoyed it. Dale wasn't as happy as me.


----------



## Chris

I think I am going to look into more traveling and hunting.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Called in sick for this coming Wednesday and Thursday. Going back again Saturday, I'd stay down Friday but it's my moms 91 birthday.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Off to the deer woods, see ya in a couple days.


----------



## Chris

Good luck.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saw 9 deer this morning, 15-20 mph winds made for a less than perfect day. After we got down we put a couple of these up. 

View attachment Tower Stand.jpg


----------



## Chris

Why didn't you shoot said deer?


----------



## havasu

He is probably learning how to miss said deer from your rule book.


----------



## Chris

I didn't miss this one.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Why didn't you shoot said deer?



Saw 8 does and the buck I saw didn't give me a shot oppritunity. Didn't feel like shooting a doe on opening morning, maybe another day they won't be so lucky.


----------



## Chris

Are your tags either doe or buck? Here if you ever shoot a doe its prison time.


----------



## oldognewtrick

During gun season you can take 3 does a day in certain counties. The state is divided into 3 sections. East TN is very limited on doe harvest. We get a lot of folks from around Knoxville that travel to mid-tn to hunt. We have a lot more deer around here. We have a problem with over population in the deer herd and it's better for the herd health if you can keep a well balanced buck to doe ratio. We try to shoot 2 does for every buck we kill.


----------



## Chris

When do I get an invite?


----------



## oldognewtrick

If I were going to travel, I'd go to Iowa or Kansas. Fact is, son in law told me yesterday that a good friend of his moved back to Iowa from NYC and his family has a huge farm there, so I'm working him to get us an invite. I just don't like to travel that much, 14 hrs road trip there from Twang Town. Wears me out traveling 1 hour and 45 minutes to the lease at 3:00 in the morning, hunting and driving home...


----------



## Chris

I don't mind traveling at all. Whatever gets me away from this place.


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> Are your tags either doe or buck? Here if you ever shoot a doe its prison time.



In north Ga. We can shoot 10 does and two bucks one of the bucks has to have four or more on one side. The laws are differant in the southern zone not sure what they are exactly but I do know they can hunt over bait and we cant.


----------



## Chris

Boiled his head...........


----------



## oldognewtrick

What did you put on the antlers to make them dark?


----------



## MarkWood

Id like to have one like that to boil!


----------



## Chris

I didn't put anything on them, they actually lightened up a bit after cleaning. They might still be a bit moist in that pick tho. 


Definitely a California trophy.


----------



## Chris

I'm ready for some pig hunting now.


----------



## Chris

So am I still the winner for biggest deer of the season?


----------



## oldognewtrick

So far, but the fat lady ain't sang yet....


----------



## MarkWood

Im going christmas eve morning so we will see!


----------



## oldognewtrick

We're going tomorrow morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick

S-I-L shoot 2 does, heavy rain, I saw nothing. Got to tkae a nice nap though...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Headed back out in the morning and try again...season runs through jan 5 and I'm off til the 6th. Times a wasting.


----------



## Chris

Good luck! Hope you beat mine this year.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris, for me it's about being in the woods on a cold morning watching the world wake up, being a part of nature and enjoying time with friends. I haven't shoot a deer this year and it's ok if I don't.


----------



## Chris

Thats what we all say until we actually shoot a deer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Thats what we all say until we actually shoot a deer.



Thats when the work and expense begins...


----------



## MarkWood

I went this mornin and saw some squirrells but no deer. Sure was cold! Its been in the low 30's all day.and windy......good luck old dog


----------



## oldognewtrick

Going back out Thursday morning and staying till it's over...or I get hungry, whichever comes first...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Just couldn't get a shot off but I did get a pic... 

View attachment image-2894542728.jpg


----------



## Chris

So, you guys get anything?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nope...you win...


----------



## Chris

Bout time I win something.


----------



## oldognewtrick

My hunting buddy took his son on the juvi turkey hunt today and found the skull of the deer I hunted last year. Guess I need to find a new one. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Another pic. Yep, 14 pointer... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

That would have been a good one to get. Are they gonna let you keep the skull?


----------



## oldognewtrick

My hunting budy and his 7 year old found it. They are mounting it on a piece of barnwood. I chased that deer for three years, he use to be bigger.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Turkeys decoys checked and bagged up, shotgun cleaned and box of turkey shells packed, cold weather hunting clothes and boots packed, checked the weather forecast for in the morning...looks good, s-i-l suppose to be here at 3:30 am and we'll head to the great turkey woods of mid-TN. I'm going to do my best to get him on a gobbler cause he's never shot one. Meeting my hunting buddy with his son and see if we can't bring home a feather or two.

I'm excited, if for nothing else, it means spring is finally close to being here and theres something about hearing the sound of turkeys gobbling as they look for girlfriends on a cool crisp spring morning.


----------



## Chris

Leaving town tomorrow for 5 days of pig hunting, wish me luck. I am bringing two tags so lets hope I can fill them both.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Have fun chris and I hope you " bring home the bacon"


----------



## Chris

Got up here just after midnight and as soon as we get on the property what do you know a group of about 20 pigs scatter from the fields. That's good news for tomorrow's hunt. We won't be hunting the morning because I need more than two hours sleep. Can't wait.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hope you have a great time chris. Remember... Pics


----------



## havasu

Where are you hunting?


----------



## Chris

North east of paso Robles about 40 miles. I have a buddy that owns 1000 acres up here to run his cattle.


----------



## havasu

That is great country. Take some pics for us lowlanders.


----------



## Chris

Saw 7 deer, 11 cows and a wild horse yesterday. Not a single pig. Hopefully this morning will be better.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Not a single pig.



Well, you're doing it all wrong. You have to hunt where the pigs are...


----------



## havasu

He probably forgot the pig bait. Us pigs like jelly donuts and coffee. Set them out and you'll probably get your limit in a few hours.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'll bet Chris ate the donuts before the sun came up...


----------



## Chris

Saw three pigs last night, no good shots. This morning feels good for shooting a pig. I bet I have lost five pounds hiking around.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Never been hog hunting, something I'd love to do someday.


----------



## Chris

Start driving. I'll be here another couple days.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Man, I'd love to, but swmbo has the oldog worn out working in the yard and planting things that will soon die or wither...it's a ritual we go through each spring.


----------



## Chris

Still no pig. Getting them on my camera every morning coming through a wash near camp but it is always an hour before sun up.


----------



## havasu

The butlers and maids are probably making too much noise for them?


----------



## Chris

Well it's that time of year again. Dove opens tomorrow and archery deer opens next Saturday. Put two cameras out yesterday. Only saw one doe while setting cameras but my hunting buddy saw a nice 3x4 on his way to meet me in the woods.


----------



## havasu

We were noticing the huge amount of Doves around Lake Havasu the other day. Once tomorrow's season begins, I'm betting the doves will be all over my roof waiting for the season to be over so they can go back into the wild.


----------



## Riff_Raff

There was a video of seven guys spearhunting cape buffalo. I couldn't believe it, but the seven of them dumped it before it tore the first five up.


----------



## MarkWood

Georgia bow season started today......I was at the football field vwatching my 4 year old play flag football. We have games every saturday till November 1st so looks like ill have do evening hunts or go during the week......


----------



## oldognewtrick

Got a call from my hunting partner. He was down at the lease and his Polaris 800 caught fire and burned till there was nothing but the frame. He and his 8 y/o son escaped. Jr did get some hair signed on his leg but there's nothing of the wheeler to salvage. He's only had it less than a year. It's only a couple years old and he bought it used with hardly and miles on it. Always something it seems.


----------



## havasu

Well that sucks.


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> Well that sucks.



Yes it does! Atleast they lived tell about it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Here's what they look let when they get to hot to ride. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Or, can you say I just pissed 6 K away?


----------



## oldognewtrick

And another. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

Just about the only time you wish you had full coverage insurance.


----------



## MarkWood

WOW!! Thats not cool!


----------



## havasu

in the best Paris Hilton tone...."That's Hot!" 

View attachment download.jpg


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> Just about the only time you wish you had full coverage insurance.





Comprehensive might cover it.


----------



## Chris

Got a deer today. I have another tag do hopefully I can fill the freezer this year. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Riff_Raff

Looks tasty!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Congrats Chris!


----------



## havasu

Good job buddy!


----------



## Chris

I really pissed off my hunting buddy. He was acting like a six year old girl since I got mine two hours into opening day.


----------



## Chris

I want to go whitetail hunting next year, anyone have recommendations on a decent place to go? What state might be best?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Texas, Oklahoma, Iowa, Missouri, Illinois for monsters.


----------



## Chris

Wish me luck, I am heading back up the mountain tomorrow. Gonna try a new spot that has a couple open fields I can sit at. Not going for trophies this year, just trying to put meat in the freezer for the year.


----------



## Riff_Raff

Chris said:


> Wish me luck, I am heading back up the mountain tomorrow. Gonna try a new spot that has a couple open fields I can sit at. Not going for trophies this year, just trying to put meat in the freezer for the year.



LUCK!

Yep, fill the freezer, not the wall.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good luck, have fun.


----------



## Chris

Will do! I'm heading out in a few minutes, won't hunt till this evening unless I happen to see some deer from the highway on my way up this morning but I don't know how well the truck load of drywall would fare off-roading.


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I want to go whitetail hunting next year, anyone have recommendations on a decent place to go? What state might be best?



Missouri has an overabundance. They never get as many kills here as conservation would like and almost everyone with a tag gets one.


----------



## Chris

I need to get out there. I sat on a field all afternoon today and didn't see anything.


----------



## havasu

Maybe if you would have paid admission to get into the zoo, you could have got close enough for a shot?


----------



## Chris

I got another one today. Smallest rack I have ever shot but a big body for this area. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

So I gut shot this one, it was the most disgusting thing to gut and clean. Thankfully I was near a small stream so I had water to help wash it out. Ruined a bunch of meat, Pretty disappointed in my shot.

Then I took it to a new butcher since my regular retired and forgot to ask the cost first because I have never paid over 125 bucks for a process. Well I got the bill and 4 bucks a pound and then if they feel they need to wash it it is another 15 bucks per wash. Then if I want pork fat added it is another 1.40 a pound which my old guy did for free. So minimum charge for this process is 280 bucks and he won't do 1 pound packages without charging more. Last time I ever go to this guy. All while my other deer is at another butcher that charged me 69 bucks for a larger deer.


----------



## havasu

Wow, that was an expensive lesson.


----------



## Chris

Yup. At least the guy was a nice guy but I guess you would have to ripping people off like that. I wonder if he knows what this service goes for everywhere else?


----------



## havasu

I'd be nice but would want to ask why there is so much difference with his compared to the competition. After all, you won't be going back, so it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Chris

I think I will when I pick it up. I told him my guy retired and he said that very few do it because they don't make any money at it and it is a lot of work. I'm sure that has something to do with it. My other guy told me it takes him a couple hours start to finish. I should have drove the extra 30 minutes to Chino to save a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## havasu

Where do you go in Chino? BTW, do you ever go to Hottinger's meat market?


----------



## Chris

Thats where my other deer is at. He is the one who only charged 69 bucks. they have good meat there.

I'm heading there today to pick up my deer.


----------



## havasu

Yeah, that is a great place. when I go there, I always pick up a bunch of the assorted sausages in the glass freezer for quick appetizers.


----------



## Chris

I am going to grab some today.


----------



## MarkWood

Our deer season ended on New years day. I only got to go one time all season. I took my 4 year old on that one so needless to say we didnt see anything. The boy had fun on his first hunt though so it was a good time. Maybe next season???


----------



## Chris

Time for pig hunting then.


----------



## oldognewtrick

My hunting buddy wants to go on a bear hunt.....I've not been convinced.


----------



## Chris

I think I am going to grab a bear tag next year, I see them while hunting deer frequently.


----------



## MarkWood

I told my huntin buddy we'd go turkey huntin more since it'll be warmer. 4 year olds dont do well when it drops below 40....


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I told my huntin buddy we'd go turkey huntin more since it'll be warmer. 4 year olds dont do well when it drops below 40....



We built several 6X6' platform stands that are 6-10' off the ground and put popup blinds on them. My hunting buddy takes his 8 y/o son and they have a little My Buddy heater, they can hunt in shirt sleeves most days. We also have a couple sections of brick scaffolding that we put popups on and that works out real well.


----------



## MarkWood

thats harder to do on public land. I only have one spot of private land that is about 10 acres and I cant always hunt it. I lost access to the graveyard that i hunted last year It was a hundred acres and only me and my buddy hunted it. The old man died and the new owners that inherited it havent given us permission to hunt it as of now. This is one of the biggest reasons I didnt hunt much this year. I did alot of WMA hunting in the past but not much success.


----------



## oldognewtrick

These work out excellent. 

View attachment blind.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Thats pretty awesome! only question I have is what keeps the 4 year old from stepping off the edge when I turn around to get something out of the pack?


----------



## MarkWood

One could put up a rail around it pretty easily...


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Thats pretty awesome! only question I have is what keeps the 4 year old from stepping off the edge when I turn around to get something out of the pack?



A sturdy chair and plenty of "Duct Tape"...


----------



## oldognewtrick

We only zip the windows down part way from the top.


----------



## MarkWood

Turkey seasons comin!!!!!!! Ill probly be workin though.........


----------



## Riff_Raff

oldognewtrick said:


> These work out excellent.




Man, that's a great idea!


----------



## Chris

I'm heading out tomorrow for a couple days of Turkey and Pig Hunting.


----------



## Chris

Didn't even see any pig or pig sign, chased a few Turkeys but they were less than interested in calls this time out. I could get them to gobble back but not come to me. I missed one shot by about 5 seconds. Can't wait to go out again. Had a mountain lion in camp that night, if he would have got any closer he would be dead.


----------



## MarkWood

Yup I was right............No Turkey huntin for me this year. only work, work, and more work.


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Yup I was right............No Turkey huntin for me this year. only work, work, and more work.



You're in good company young grasshopper.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Deer season starts in about a month, can't wait.


----------



## Chris

Archery at my mountain house area starts in a week.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Friend wants to buy my compound bow, havent used it in a couple years since I got a crossbow. Tempted, but on the fence, hate to let stuff go.


----------



## Chris

As soon as you get rid of it you will want to use it.


----------



## Chris

Yesterday was archery opening around here. Almost had a big buck, was following him and thought he created a hill but when I got there he was bed down in some bushes. He jump then I jumped and he ran off. He was only about twenty feet from me. Gonna see if I can find him this morning. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice view, we're going down Wednesday and planting some food plots that we prepped a couple weeks ago. Suppose to get some rain later in the week. Here we fit in trees and the deer come to us.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bow season starts next weekend, I'm ready.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Bow season starts Saturday, guess it's time to get the hunting cloths, bug spray, bow, bug spray, boots, 4 wheeler out and ready...did I mention I need bug spray... Oh yeah, and snake boots...


----------



## Chris

And more bug spray.

My bow season ends Sunday. Wish me luck.


----------



## oldognewtrick

You can hunt from now till the first week of January here. Found out they are coming in and cutting about 100 acres of pines sometime between now and the end of the year, I hate it when they come in and log during hunting season...


----------



## oldognewtrick

The last mature pine plantation we have left, hate to see it go. 

View attachment White Oak Lease.jpg


----------



## Chris

When I went to Florida it was the first time I had seen pine plantations. We just have pine trees in our forests.

Do you guys have natural forests?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mixture of hardwoods, clear cuts, pines in various stages of growth. Amazing how fast the pines grow. We have traditionally left the pines as a sanctuary area for the deer. It's a little over 3 miles from the front to the back.


----------



## Chris

Last day of archery here, wish me luck.


----------



## Admin

Chris do you use a conventional double curved bow, or do you use the what I call fancy bows?   And any cross bow action?  I've heard there is a big riff between bow hunters and cross-bow hunters.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dang snakes, 2 copperhead, 1 rattlesnake. Can't wait for cold weather.


----------



## Chris

I have a Hoyt Enticer compound bow.

We don't have too many people that use crossbows out this way because they have to be used in rifle season.

I don't look down on anyone for how they hunt, as long as they are hunting I am good with them.


----------



## Admin

Sounds good Chris, and Tom I'm not friends with snakes either.  Especially the poison ones.


----------



## oldognewtrick

From a game cam card we picked up last weekend. I have dibs on it. &#128527; 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

That would be awesome.

This is my best so far. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Last year we had a double drop time 12 pt that was a smudge bigger and older. :rockin:


----------



## Chris

My 8pt is big for so cal. Very rare. I scored mine but can't remember what it was, I have it written down at work somewhere.

I can only dream of something bigger. I missed a 12pt when I was in Colorado. Seven times. I don't tell many people that but think about buck fever.


----------



## oldognewtrick

http://www.jacksonsun.com/story/news/2015/10/06/cougar-sighting-confirmed-twra/73464314/


----------



## Chris

Welcome to my life. I ran into a mountain lion a few weeks backs, scary as all hell but at least they want nothing to do with us. We have more kitties than most places and still only 6 deaths since 1990 in 15 attacks and none were on hunters.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Off to the Deer Woods with the stick and string. Suppose to be in the high 30's this morning .....


----------



## oldognewtrick

32* when we got out of the truck this morning, beautiful fall sunrise. Had a 4 pointer walk up on me about 8:00 and snort wheezed for about 15 minutes. Hilarious to watch him prance around and act all studly. Definitely a big buck in a little bucks body, we arraigned o meet in a couple years. There's one particular one I am holding out for... And it didn't happen today.


----------



## Chris

I'm heading out again this morning. I'll take that 4point at this point. It has been a lousy season so far.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'll take a couple does this year for some friends who only eat deer meat, a bucks gonna have to be a wall hanger.


----------



## Chris

I keep running into a bear in one of my spots. I'm tempted to get a bear tag and eat bear all year.


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> I keep running into a bear in one of my spots. I'm tempted to get a bear tag and eat bear all year.



Probably just my ex-wife. Throw her a few bucks and she will leave you alone.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Called in sick tomorrow, 4 wheeler and hunting stuffs loaded. Rolling out at 3:30 with the son in law. Reports are the cool mornings we've been having started the deer moving.....we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Chris

I too am leaving tomorrow to go hunting. I will work the morning than do an evening hunt and took Friday off. Will be out til Sunday unless I get something.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Beautiful morning, 43* when we got out of the truck, clear sky with a B'zillion stars. Saw 3 bucks run across the road on the way there, 1 really nice one. But alas, nothing for me in the woods today. Son in law saw 4, no shots. I did have around 45 turkeys come through and graze the landscape. Feathered rats is all they are...


----------



## Rusty

Saw a mountain lion a few miles from here a couple nights ago. They are becoming more common around here.


----------



## Chris

Spent from 5am to 7pm in the woods and didn't see a damn thing. I bet I hiked twenty miles throughout the day. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

One tree does not constitute a "Woods"...


----------



## Chris

That was an old burn area where the mountains hit the desert. I took s nap on that rock pile.

I'll get you a picture of two trees today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saw a whole lot of this in the woods today. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

I'm heading out for the weekend wish me luck.


----------



## havasu

Weekend? When did *you* retire?

Good luck!


----------



## Chris

I called in sick.

Already screwed tonight's hunt. My guys killed the batteries on my dump truck so I had to deal with that.


----------



## Chris

Here I sit at my cabin. It's 19 degrees out. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

Why is it no matter what I do my pictures end up sideways?


----------



## havasu

Chris said:


> Why is it no matter what I do my pictures end up sideways?



Probably the alcohol?

Your guys sure have a problem with batteries, don't they?


----------



## Chris

Yeah they have a love hate relationship


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Why is it no matter what I do my pictures end up sideways?



You need to hire a photo journalist.


----------



## Chris

I hope today is the day.


----------



## odorf

open your file
click the picture you choose
window opens
click edit
rotate the picture
click the red X in upper rh corner
you will be prompted
click yes, ok, unhuh, se, hell yes.
your picture is flipped


----------



## oldognewtrick

All loaded up and rolling out the door at 3:00am. Spending the night at deer camp. My buddy already has the camperset up. Tomorrow starts muzzle loader.


----------



## Chris

Frodo, problem is only from my phone. Then I turn it on my phone and it still is sideways. Pictures hate me.

Good luck oldog, I'm giving up after tomorrow. Season ends Sunday but I haven't spent any time with my family in months so I'm gonna surprise them and come home early.


----------



## Chris

Today is my last day of deer hunting this year.


----------



## havasu

...and is why it's called hunting, not shooting.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Roughed it in this at deer camp. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

My room with a view yesterday evening. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sunset at camp. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

I bet Chris is sorry he didn't go back and join you.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I bet Chris is sorry he didn't go back and join you.



I'm trying to get him to come East and hunt middle Tennessee next year.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sitting in a ladder stand in a big valley Saturday morning around 8:00 2 does come running across the valley towards me. Another 1 ran up the valley and started doing laps like she was a Nascar. The 2 does stopped next to me about 20' away and we all just watched her. All of a sudden I spotted a nice lil 8 pointed that came out of a thicket by the Nascar doe and she just continued doing laps. Guess she was Hot To Trot... 

The buck was probably a 2-1/2 y/o, just out to his ears and nice mass. Next year or two and he's a shooter. Whole thing lasted about 10 minutes till they all moved off. Definitely never know what you'll see in the woods this time of year, that's for sure.


----------



## Chris

I saw a spike last week, does that count? Hunting So Cal was funny this year. Started out seeing bucks everywhere and I mean everywhere. Then season opened and I saw bucks the first morning, had a buddy with me that was new to hunting so I let him have the shot, he missed (A bunch of times), that was back in September, since then I only saw a couple bucks and never had a shot. It's never been like that before. I spent almost 40 days in the woods this season with no luck. I may go back and try for the bear I saw a few times, bear season is open til christmas. The wife doesn't want me to do any hunting so I am going to have to stay home for a while and annoy the crap out of her so she tells me to go hunting. I may go to Arizona in January, I have some property there that I need to go check on and might grab a deer tag.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Back to the deer woods tomorrow.


----------



## Chris

I am setting up a turkey hunt for december....


----------



## havasu

What size shotgun do you use for turkeys? Also, what size shot?


----------



## Chris

I have a mossberg 500 turkey thug in 12 gauge. I'll have to look at the shot I'm using. It's lead free where I hunt so it's a steel shot but can't remember which.


----------



## odorf

mossberg ct500 20 gauge with 28'' full choke ribbed barrell

#4

nick named  'Sir turkey slayer" 

View attachment 410 001.jpg


----------



## havasu

I believe I have a 28" full choke in my collection. I'm guessing #4-5 steel shot on the ammo?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I believe I have a 28" full choke in my collection. I'm guessing #4-5 steel shot on the ammo?



Well, get out there and stalk some of them feathered tree rats.


----------



## odorf

#4 shot   with full choke will bag em every time 

View attachment DSCF0013.jpg


----------



## havasu

As a little tyke, I remember going to a pheasant club and buying what pheasants you wanted to kill. For a few bucks, you could rent a dog who would go out into the corn fields, point at the little winged buzzards, then when they took flight, you'd kill supper. THEN, you would hand the bird back to the proprietor, and for a few bucks more, would de-feather the boyd and after some time in the oven, dinner was served. Although it was never served under glass?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Big business around here. A round of birds (15) quail or (8) chucker or (4) pheasant is $130.00 plus a tip for the guide and extra for the dog. Sure is fun watching a good bird dog point a bird...


----------



## Chris

We have a few places like that around here. I've never been to one but 130 bucks is cheaper than where I have to drive to get bird.


----------



## odorf

LOL..we have the same thing , except it is  cat fish

nice lil restaurant has a pond in the back, you pay to catch a fish, then they cook it for you.

lotta weekend daddys take their kids to it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> We have a few places like that around here. I've never been to one but 130 bucks is cheaper than where I have to drive to get bird.



Looking at about 250 total for the birds, dog, guide and heavens sake, don't forget a tip...


----------



## Chris

Thats highway robbery. There is a place here where you can pig hunt for about 500 bucks. I get tempted because the place I go for pig is 6 hours away, do that towing a trailer, buying food, beer and whatnot for a few days and I am well over 500 bucks so someday it will make sense, wake up early saturday, go shoot pig, they clean it, I drop off at butcher and am home by 3pm drinking beer in the garage. For less money.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I can go to the grocery, grab a pack of bacon, a 12 pack of beer, spend 20 bucks and drink beer all day...


----------



## Chris

You are smarter than the rest of us.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I doubt that, I just like to drink beer and be a slacker.


----------



## Chris

I made this tonight. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

Impossible. I just went outside and there was no invitation. Must have been lost in the mail again!


----------



## odorf

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3dla2k_fighting-bucks-001_animals"]http://http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3dla2k_fighting-bucks-001_animals[/ame]

friday evening  around 5 pm


----------



## Chris

Wish I saw deer in my yard. I do get a lot of coyotes.


----------



## odorf

i have seen 2 yotes,  a red fox, raccoon,possums,squirrel.
deer, dogs ,cats, and a pig

in my yard

i dont know wth the pig came from,  but it was not wild,  that pig was tame.  wantd to be friends.  i wanted to eat it. but my wife.....

View attachment 2895


----------



## odorf

My bestest buddy's daughter got her first deer this morning.

80 yard shot,  she is 12   way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment 20151115_171055.jpg


----------



## Chris

Congrats! That is awesome.

I did not even start hunting til my mid twenties. Wish I had family that could have gotten me into it younger.


----------



## odorf

He sent me another   this is him swole up with pride\

them in the tree stand 

View attachment 20151115_144236.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Tomorrow is the start of rifle season in TN. Now it gets serious. Ruts started, temp has fallen to 30-50's. Love this time of year in the deer woods. Only down side is the loggers are cutting 50 acres of pines at the back and moving oh, so slow.


----------



## odorf

the breakfast club this morning 

View attachment the breakfast club 001.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

frodo said:


> the breakfast club this morning



Oh, that's what them things look like...


----------



## Chris

This is my season now. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## odorf

my neck hurts.     hey chris,  turn your phone sideways.  maybe that will help

View attachment 2912


3 gallons of fig wine

View attachment 2913


3 gallons of apple cider,  cat[bigfoot] trying to eat the bubbles


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> This is my season now.



Nice start.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

27° and back to the Deerwoods


----------



## odorf

yeah buddy,  we call this a 6 pt around here
some of ya'll call it 3x3

he wondered out in the field after i let 4 others pass.

6.5x55 1 shot.   150 yards.
my freezer will be full 

View attachment B7D37C0C-2397-4787-A82B-B8588555BC37-1927-000002C88F1B9883.jpg


----------



## Chris

You lucky SOB!


----------



## odorf

damn near did not get him...i saw them spikes and 4 points

my finger was twitchen...then he trotted out i had no idea he was there

i spent the night under the stand. curled up in a frozen ball

crawled in the stand around 4  and popped him around 6 or 7 

View attachment a.gif


----------



## havasu

It's amazing what you can find inside a petting zoo!


----------



## odorf

LOL...your about right,  but i never saw him before.
he is not a member of the breakfast club.


----------



## oldognewtrick

frodo said:


> yeah buddy,  we call this a 6 pt around here
> some of ya'll call it 3x3
> 
> he wondered out in the field after i let 4 others pass.
> 
> 6.5x55 1 shot.   150 yards.
> my freezer will be full



Nice deer, Congrats!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Going back again tomorrow for the weekend. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## odorf

Is that where you are hunting?  good luck, they can see you 1/2 mile away

you got a gille suit?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Couple nice bucks taken out of that stand.


----------



## odorf

Ya'll need to hurry up.

they are in rut,  this one was pushing a doe out to the opening
he looked at me when he heard me move the bolt.
heck shot, dropped him where he stood

thats another one for the swede

if you have not shot a Swedish Mauser,  you need to
no kick, flat straight, true
about like your lil hmr 17


I'm done for the season,,whens opening day for turkey!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment 20151204_151346.jpg


View attachment 20151204_151401.jpg


View attachment 20151204_155444.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saw the biggest deer I've ever seen last nite. Easy push over 160. Couldn't get a kill shot from the thicket I was in. Going back later in the week.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice deer Frodo!  I've been shooting a Finish Sako, 7 mag for the last 10 years, never failed to do its job, love that gun.


----------



## odorf

olddog,   you will get him,  I have no doubt

did you put a salt block where you seen him?


----------



## oldognewtrick

We've had salt blocks, feeders, food plots, sanctuary area out for over 10 years. Another day I hope we meet again.


----------



## odorf

I have to confess,  living close to where you hunt is a huge advantage.
I am able to slip off into the woods and do a little recon. where as you guys cant without driving a long distance.
huge disadvantage
that is the only reason i already got a couple and you have not.
has nothing to do with hunting ability.


----------



## odorf

well, my hunting is TOTALLY screwed!!!!!
 GD, MF, SOB,, loggers. BLM  is cutting timber close by.

the equipment and noise is stressing the **** of the deer

they are so skiddish,  no way will you sneak a shot


----------



## oldognewtrick

They just this week finished cutting 50 acres of lines on us. I know what you mean.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hunted this morning, in a long sleeve T-shirt, 20 mph wind gusts. Should have stayed in bed.


----------



## odorf

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUKI5WewnEg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUKI5WewnEg[/ame]


----------



## havasu

Their shot placement sucked. That is not hunting, that is annihilation and torture of anything that moved.


----------



## Chris

I think that is a neat scope but where are they hunting that they have dead animals piled up and more just keep on coming? Must be at the petting zoo.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Texas hog hunts.


----------



## Rusty

Got my wife's 410 out of the bag today. It hasn't been fired in 40 years. Looks like a new gun. Cleaning it and will see if it will fire.


----------



## havasu

Most of my guns are 30-50 years old.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Most of my guns are 30-50 years old.



Heck, I have underwear that old....


----------



## Rusty

Rusty said:


> Got my wife's 410 out of the bag today. It hasn't been fired in 40 years. Looks like a new gun. Cleaning it and will see if it will fire.



Fired like a new one or maybe better. No plastic on her 410. And at 40 feet or so, she hit the bullseye.


----------



## havasu

Where are the pics Rusty?


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Where are the pics Rusty?



Forgot a camera. Anyone know why 22 cal. ammo is so scarce? It is getting really hard to buy around here. Many use it for rabbit and squirrel hunting.


----------



## havasu

Since the ammo supply got scarce, people began hording ammunition, and because .22 is the cheapest, it began with that type. I also need this ammo and keep getting skunked out at the stores.


----------



## odorf

what shortage?  

send me a pm, i might be able to help out

I got a guy 

View attachment 175.jpg


View attachment 117.jpg


View attachment 314.jpg


View attachment 110.JPG


----------



## oldognewtrick

frodo said:


> what shortage?
> 
> send me a pm, i might be able to help out
> 
> I got a guy



Looks like a nice start Frodo...


----------



## odorf

LOL.....I got a buddy..lets just say, 2 pallets and a fork lift.


----------



## havasu

...and there is your answer as to how the shortage started!


----------



## Rusty

I found one box of 500. Used 30 trying out the gun and forty qualifying, they don't last long.


----------



## odorf

the hording excuse is just that,  an excuse.
3 stores in my town sell ammo
wally world
gold nugget pawn
ace hardware

wally never has 22 ammo,  it is gone as soom as it arrives
gold nugget always has it
ace always has it

why?   they order it,  wally does not order it
wally,  computer generated orders the same amount now as they ordered 6 years ago
they do not even try to order more.  the profit margin is not high enough for them to even care. add to that the political views of the company,  you have your answer

gold nuggent has has 300 rd bricks for sale yesterday, i was in their
they have 22lr every time i go in.

ace does also,  but you have to ask for it,


----------



## odorf

Rusty

how many bricks do you want? 

View attachment 18039-82e2d93100c979e30f416040ddc52b0b.jpg


----------



## Rusty

How much per brick and can it be shipped?


----------



## odorf

Rusty said:


> How much per brick and can it be shipped?



i can ship it, you cant.  my buddy is a ffl with a hazmat license


----------



## oldognewtrick

Back to the deer woods in the morning, season closes Sunday and this is the worst time of the year to see deer. Just gotta get out of the house for a while, no better place to enjoy quiet. I'm sure it'll be a good fishing day, but probably not a good catchin day...


----------



## Rusty

In a big conservation area just north of here, they are looking for a hunter tonight. He went hunting Monday, by himself, in the middle of the 8" rain. They have found his dog and boat. I have been there many times. The river that flows through the timber has banks that drop 50 feet straight down. Not much chance they will find him alive.


----------



## havasu

The missing is a,famous country western singer. Since I don't do western,  I have no idea who it is.


----------



## odorf

oldognewtrick said:


> Back to the deer woods in the morning, season closes Sunday and this is the worst time of the year to see deer. Just gotta get out of the house for a while, no better place to enjoy quiet. I'm sure it'll be a good fishing day, but probably not a good catchin day...



I have a big oak that fell over in the woods about 100 from the house.
sometimes i just sit there. 
have even nodded off a time or 2

standing on my porch 

View attachment 020.JPG


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> The missing is a,famous country western singer. Since I don't do western,  I have no idea who it is.



Different one. That one is in Oklahoma. I have never heard of him either.


----------



## havasu

Rusty said:


> Different one. That one is in Oklahoma. I have never heard of him either.



Oklahoma....Missouri, aren't they the same place when one got a d- in geography?


----------



## Rusty

I just can't imagine going duck hunting in a 9" rainfall. Takes a special kind of stupid.


----------



## havasu

I just came from my local gun store, where I had to allow the ex wife (*****, ****, ***, ********, *****, and any other swear word imaginable) to have my Walther PPK/S .380. It was part of the divorce settlement. While inside, I saw two 100 round boxes of CCI .22 long rifle ammo. They were $10 apiece, so I bought them both. Man, I never would have considered paying $.10 for a .22 bullet.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'd have let it sit in saltwater for a month before I gave it up. Just a random thought.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I just came from my local gun store, where I had to allow the ex wife (*****, ****, ***, ********, *****, and any other swear word imaginable) to have my Walther PPK/S .380. It was part of the divorce settlement. While inside, I saw two 100 round boxes of CCI .22 long rifle ammo. They were $10 apiece, so I bought them both. Man, I never would have considered paying $.10 for a .22 bullet.



saw some at a gun store today.      50 rds for $11


----------



## Rusty

I wonder if they still make 22 shorts and longs. I think a box of 50 22 LR when I was a kid was 25 cents.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> I wonder if they still make 22 shorts and longs. I think a box of 50 22 LR when I was a kid was 25 cents.



That was a long time ago though.


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> That was a long time ago though.



And they were ineffective on dinosaurs.


----------



## havasu

I gave the gun store that gun nearly 8 hours ago and I an still really pissed about it. I should have kept the magazines for it (making the gun unusable), or pulled the firing pin, or as said previously, dipped the damn gun in salt water...or maybe concrete.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> I gave the gun store that gun nearly 8 hours ago and I an still really pissed about it. I should have kept the magazines for it (making the gun unusable), or pulled the firing pin, or as said previously, dipped the damn gun in salt water...or maybe concrete.



What if you had cut it in half?


----------



## havasu

I'd rather cut the Beotch in half. I used that gun as my backup duty weapon for 10 years and even have a custom made sheepskin ankle holster for it. Now, with Kommiefornia's laws, I can't even purchase that gun here anymore. Hell, it is time to move to Arizona.


----------



## odorf

why are you paying $10.00 per hundred when I told you I would give you the same thing for $8.00 per hundred

I have a nephew in Arizona,  if you move their,  look him up
swat him upside his head for me.


----------



## Rusty

Havasu, don't make her mad. An attorney on another forum was explaining the new Calif. gun law to us. 
If anyone says you have guns and are unstable, the police, with a court order, can confiscate your guns for a minimum of 21 days. After that, you must prove you are stable to retrieve them.


----------



## havasu

This is a new year. I realize she is just a bitter, old woman, and I will not stoop to her level. There will be payback someday, and as far as her stealing my $1000 set of golf clubs, I hope she chokes on them.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Glad to see you're finally getting over your bitterness Mark.


----------



## havasu

Yep, turned over a new leaf buddy.


----------



## Rusty

My divorce was in 1982, and if she stepped off a curb in front of me today, I might have a spell and not see her. Of course, I walked out of that with a 20 year old car and my clothes, while she got a new car and a house.


----------



## odorf

Rusty said:


> Havasu, don't make her mad. An attorney on another forum was explaining the new Calif. gun law to us.
> If anyone says you have guns and are unstable, the police, with a court order, can confiscate your guns for a minimum of 21 days. After that, you must prove you are stable to retrieve them.



I do not think that will pass the first in a constitutional court of law.

the 4th amendment clearly says you can not seize a citizens property with out due process.

to take your property ,  THEN  have YOU prove you are sane/not a threat is not constitutional.

It is not up to YOU to prove anything, YOU are innocent till PROVEN guilty

the burden of proof rests on the state.

lets flip this around.  
I am going to take your house, because someone SAID,  you were selling drugs
when You prove your not,  you can have it back,


----------



## Rusty

California's Gov. Moonbeam will try anything.


----------



## odorf

Rusty said:


> California's Gov. Moonbeam will try anything.



yeah,  with a f---up name like moonbeam,  his momma a daddy were smoking that funny ****,  got hm all messed up in da head


google stock photo 

View attachment thYCHJA60I.jpg


----------



## Rusty

............... 

View attachment 10243_1188843864476508_5731158716148037969_n.jpg


----------



## odorf

I like !!!!!!!!!








http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=head+board+holds+hidden+shotgun&view=detailv2&&id=7C61AF266B5440044D88212BE6B9B34176188B5E&selectedIndex=4&ccid=dASUgpU4&simid=608052221888562212&thid=OIP.M7404948295388283fb825870b077afe5o0


----------



## oldognewtrick

Headed down to Tuscaloosa tomorrow for a couple days deer hunt to wrap up the season.


----------



## odorf

Good luck old dawg,   I hope you get a big'n


----------



## oldognewtrick

My hunting spot this week. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

What a view, 300 yards to the edge. Had does playing around for about 45 minutes before dark. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## odorf

no doe tag?  

need to carry around some old antlers and a battery drill  


that is a nice stand, looks comfy


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spring turkey season starts a week from Saturday. Going to the lease this Thursday with the bush hog and trail mower and do a little cleanup. I like turkey hunting almost as much as deer hunting. 

Maybe Chris will show up with his tractor and help out...Oh yeah, reminds me I need to buy a gallon or two of bug spray


----------



## Chris

That would be a long haul with my tractor but I'm sure the new truck is up for it.

Turkey is starting soon here too. Can't wait to get out if I can get more than half a day off work.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Turkey is starting soon here too. Can't wait to get out if I can get more than half a day off work.



Sometimes you just have to take it. Life's to short.


----------



## odorf

I love to turkey hunt...but turkeys hate me,  i am absolutely the worst turkey hunter their ever was


----------



## havasu

Speaking of turkeys (actually Egrets) I was walking my dogs yesterday and look at this damn thing that was looking for lizards across the street from my house. My poor little dogs were thinking WTF, and wanted no part of this big arse thing. 

View attachment 20160322_163421_resized (1).jpg


----------



## Chris

I had one living on my property for about a month last year.


----------



## oldognewtrick

frodo said:


> I love to turkey hunt...but turkeys hate me,  i am absolutely the worst turkey hunter their ever was



I think turkeys can see you blink your eyes at a hundred yards. I've counted 83 in a flock while deer hunting one day. Seen more deer turkey hunting. Don't want to see any snakes, we gots lot.


----------



## Chris

I get the same thing, last year deer hunting I had a flock of turkeys come sit next to me and shoot the ****. Come turkey season I had deer come sit next to me.


----------



## odorf

when i use my turkey call the other turkeys fall out laughing,  



you see egrets at your neighbors house,,i see pigs at my neighbors

View attachment 3075


----------



## havasu

Hell, that ain't nothing. I worked with pigs for 25 years!


----------



## oldognewtrick

frodo said:


> you see egrets at your neighbors house,,i see pigs at my neighbors



You see pigs, I see pork chops and bacon...


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Hell, that ain't nothing. I worked with pigs for 25 years!



Yeah, but you know where all the best donut shops are...


----------



## havasu

Ummm, Maple Bars! 

View attachment doh.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

I've found that the less you call the better success you have. Go out the night before and find out where they are roosting, next morning get in the woods way before daylight and catch the gobblers before they hen up. Get a gobbler or crow call and hit the woods at dark. They will let you know where they are.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Ummm, Maple Bars!



............ 

View attachment 5-0 Attractant.jpg


----------



## havasu

Damn....How can anyone not like those things!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Damn....How can anyone not like those things!



What, the Maple Bars or the bacon and pork hops?


----------



## havasu

Wrap bacon around them maple bars and it would be orgasmic!


----------



## Chris

I like donuts but never have I ever woken up and went out and bought any.


----------



## odorf

I have...used to live by a place I could get fresh hot glazed.  OMG...i can eat a dozen by my self and wash it down with choc milk !!!!!

my favorite is apple fritter  or bear claw


----------



## Chris

I am a meat and potatoes kinda guy. I'll take a breakfast burrito any day of the week.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Finally, my kind of Easter Egg Hunt.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RNtTxLK5_c[/ame]


----------



## odorf

No fat tire ??????      swup wit dat ????


----------



## Chris

Because Fat Tire supports the closure of the public lands that I go wheeling on.


----------



## odorf

what?  they have gone political ?

DAMMMMMN   that means i have to stop drinking it also...where abouts can i find this info ?


----------



## oldognewtrick

frodo said:


> *what?  they have gone political* ?
> 
> DAMMMMMN   that means i have to stop drinking it also...where abouts can i find this info ?



Seems everything and everyone has an agenda anymore.


----------



## Chris

They are made by new Belgium brewery who spends a lot supporting wild earth guardians who fifgt to close mines and places for off-roading and exploring unless your idea of exploring is eating granola and hiking. No more hunting, vehicle travel, atv travel or anything but hiking and granola.


----------



## odorf

guess i am back to the old stand by....buttwiper


----------



## Chris

Thats why you brew your own....

I'm a bud light guy for the most part but I'll drink anything.


----------



## odorf

Chris said:


> Thats why you brew your own....
> 
> I'm a bud light guy for the most part but I'll drink anything.



I have so many hobbies going right now another one would drive me bonkers

would love to try it...maybe next year


----------



## Chris

It's one of those hobbies you just have to do in a day. I will brew 30 gallons or so and throw it in the fermentor and forget about it. Then I keg instead of bottle because it is easier. I don't do it nearly as much as I would like for the same reason, I'm to busy.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Went to the Turkey woods yesterday morning, heard a couple gobbles right at sun up, then nothing. Windy and spitting rain doesn't make for a good day chasing the feathered rats. Went to the local restaurant  and had a big ole breakfast with my hunting buddies, that's was worth the ride down there in itself.


----------



## Chris

I am supposed to head up to the hunting shack we built last year this weekend for some turkey hunting but I may back out. I have a lot to do at home and want to get my cherokee back to mobile. Have a busy summer and need to get a jump on it.


----------



## havasu

I'll take the cherokee of your hands Chris!


I'm such a giver!


----------



## Chris

That thing is getting nicer and nicer. I don't want to know how much I have into it. I see a motor swap in my future. V6 or V8 fuel injected.


----------



## havasu

Nice........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Last work day before archery season start. Stands are hung, moved, trails cut, shooting lanes made, trail cams out, and I'm looking more forward to deer season this year than I have in the past 10. Season starts Saturday, Wednesday will be my first trip out. Man, I love fall of the year.


----------



## Rusty

Still hot here.


----------



## Chris

Last day of Archery is Sunday and I have not been out once. Been to busy working and buying homes. Can't miss rifle.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Second trip to the deer woods today, none sighted. Great day to sit in a tree though. Made some plans to move some ladder stands, going back Thursday and try again. Sooner or later a blind squirrel will find a nut. Acorns were falling like rain drops, didn't have any last year, bumper crop this.


----------



## Chris

Rifle starts Saturday. I might go out.


----------



## Chris

Rifle starts in two days, I am going to take the new Sako out and see what I can do.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Rifle starts in two days, I am going to take the new Sako out and see what I can do.



Hope you like yours as much as I like mine!


----------



## Chris

I hope so, I'm leaving tomorrow afternoon and going camping by myself for the weekend. I need the get away. Me and my Sako off to the woods. Might even bring some beer.


----------



## Chris

I made it to the mountains today. Drive through where I hunt just before dark and saw three does. Hopefully I will have good luck tomorrow. Not going for a trophy just putting meat in the freezer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Your going, thats the important part. Getting away is theraputic for me.


----------



## Chris

About to leave for the woods. Wish I had more time to scout this year. I'm going off my last years info and hoping for the best. Worst case I spend the day in peace and quiet.


----------



## Chris

Here we go again.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well? We're headed out Tuesday, Thursday and Sunday next week.


----------



## Rusty

I would love to go rabbit hunting, but my family won't eat them. And I won't hunt anything that won't get eaten.


----------



## Chris

I saw about 15 does today. Even had one that didn't like me, I snuck into a canyon she was in with two fawns and she stomped her foot and snorted at me for about ten minutes, never seen anything like it. I found a neat new spot and then had to hike a couple miles in the dark when I took the wrong road out tonight. Going back out in the morning than heading home.


----------



## Rusty

hunts 

View attachment 14517627_1317698121608654_1554836471783627505_n.png


----------



## Chris

My buddy who owns the local gun shop just hooked me up with a pair of Leica Geovid 8x42 HD-B bino's. Can't wait to learn how to use them.


----------



## Chris

If I muster up the ambition to get stuff done at my office today I can take tomorrow off and go hunting. Lets see if I can manage.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> If I muster up the ambition to get stuff done at my office today I can take tomorrow off and go hunting. Lets see if I can manage.



Get your butt in gear and get er done!


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Get your butt in gear and get er done!



Coming from the guy who is supposed to be hunting today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Coming from the guy who is supposed to be hunting today.



Somebody needs to break the seal and get some venison this year. My wife said when I came home Sunday, "Glad we don't count on you to bring home the groceries" I have to tell you, it hurt...


----------



## Chris

I need to get out. I lose interest when I got out and see more hunters than deer. Here it is all on public lands and there seems to be way to many people. I need to find a new area. Only problem is I have been hunting this area for 20 years and have a home there.


----------



## oldognewtrick

That's what I like about having a lease. 968 acres and you don't see anybody else. If I had to hunt public land I'd probably retire.


----------



## Rusty

We have so many deer here that I have seen them on the corner of my block, and I live downtown.


----------



## Chris

I am looking at buying 80 acres in Idaho not far from the house I bought just so I can build a cabin and hunt in peace. Just trying to find the right spot. Leases are cool, whats it cost for that?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I am looking at buying 80 acres in Idaho not far from the house I bought just so I can build a cabin and hunt in peace. Just trying to find the right spot. Leases are cool, whats it cost for that?



$4,200 a year and we split it 6 ways. And we have use of the land for a year, hunting all game, camping, 4 wheelers...


----------



## Chris

I would love to have that. What does the owner use it for?


----------



## oldognewtrick

It's owned by Regions Bank. There's 6,000 acre in this tract divided up into 3 leases. It's managed by a timber mgt company that has many tracts like ours through central Tennessee. The timber is harvested and replanted. The hardwoods have been replaced with pines. The profits are used for 401k plans.


----------



## Chris

I need to look into that in Idaho. That would be worth it tome to have my own spot.


----------



## oldognewtrick

What a beautiful day to be in the woods, perfect morning. Saw a couple young bucks, had them up under my tree stand for about 20 minutes. They were feeding on acorns. My hunting buddy shot a nice doe. He saw a couple bucks with small racks, big boys aren't moving much yet, they will be soon.


----------



## Rusty

squirrel 

View attachment 14522767_1779374542335234_2186666870577242122_n.jpg


----------



## Chris

I've never had squirrel. Is it any good?


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I've never had squirrel. Is it any good?



Not bad. It is dark meat.


----------



## JoshuaKt

I have hunted in the rain but not by choice.... The weatherman got it wrong. However, they all turned out to be awesome hunts...


----------



## Rusty

deer 

View attachment 14721627_1186483568061586_8139404903964063123_n.jpg


----------



## Chris

So far I have made it out for two days this season. This is the last week and it is not looking good for me. Running a business and moving out of state sure keep you busy.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Headed out Thursday for our last trip of archery season, muzzle loader starts this coming Saturday. Last Sunday was juvenile and two of our young hunters shot bucks. I love seeing kids get involved in outdoor activities. Report from the lease last weekend is the big boys are starting to move and the place had a bunch of sign, scrapes and rubs.


----------



## oldognewtrick

........... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

.......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

Thats awesome, I have been trying to get my nephews into it for years.


----------



## Rusty

camera 

View attachment 14910348_10154702883182171_8868660531351797896_n.jpg


----------



## Rusty

turkey 

View attachment 11203060_762851543827477_1064398332531516429_n.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Archery seasons over for me. After our morning hunt sighted in the muzzleloader. Ready for Saturday morning...


----------



## oldognewtrick

back to the deer woods in the morning. We've got 4 monster buck on trail cam pics that we're going to play hide and go seek with starting in the early AM...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saw 14 total today. Even saw a couple young bucks sparing out on the gravel road by the truck. Didn't kill anything but time. Great day to be in the woods. Did see this though. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

Today is the last day of my season and I am sitting on my couch drinking coffee. I'm kind of bummed but next year should be better for me.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Going back to the deer woods for the weekend. Son in law shoot a BIG 6 pointer Thursday and missed a HUGE 12 pointer. Guess I'll look and see if I can find the one he missed...


----------



## Rusty

Taken about 20 miles from here. 

View attachment 15055745_1174420759303925_3831396687283902197_n.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice deer Rusty, but just think how big he'd be next year ...&#128561;


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> Nice deer Rusty, but just think how big he'd be next year ...&#55357;&#56881;



I know, I am not a deer hunter, but that is nice for someone.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> I know, I am not a deer hunter, but that is nice for someone.



That's not a nice deer, that's an awesome deer of a lifetime.


----------



## Rusty

Good thing we are in the southern part of the state. In the north they are testing for the chronic wasting disease.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Good thing we are in the southern part of the state. In the north they are testing for the chronic wasting disease.



We had that here a couple years ago. Terrible what it did to the deer herd, about a third die off from the disease.


----------



## Rusty

We need the herds thinned but not that way.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Mother Nature can be cruel at times.


----------



## Rusty

The hunters here just cannot thin it out fast enough.


----------



## Chris

That and regulation doesn't let hunters thin them where needed. A big part of CWD is from farms and ranches. When I hunt Colorado that is big there and it is because farms let these herds of deer just hang out and eat the grass, I saw it all over the place, there would be 30-50 deer hanging out in a persons front yard. Just passing the disease around.

I just got back from my Idaho house and boy am I excited. Every night and morning there were deer in my yard. I could sit on my back porch and watch the deer stroll up over the hills back to their cozy homes in the mountains after a night of drinking from the river and eating peoples lawns. Every evening their were deer in our back yard on the lawn and even had a nice sized buck scare my wife on the front lawn.


----------



## Rusty

I live in town, a few blocks from the town square. I have seen deer on the corner of my block.


----------



## havasu

A fellow mod from RugerTalk forum got this beauty today. A 15 pointer. 

View attachment IMG_20161114_121731613_HDR_zpsjitv57ej.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Great deer Mark!


----------



## Rusty

stand 

View attachment 15107349_1305656842818094_6533621924304876066_n.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Taken off the lease that borders us last weekend. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

Thats awesome!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Stevie brought this fella home yesterday morning. 

View attachment 20161119_093208.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Three of our Junior hunters at the lease yesterday. Poising with Stevies deer. 

View attachment 20161119_094041.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Another nice deer got a 4 wheeler ride today. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

I dont hunt any more. All I do is work....


----------



## Chris

WoodRacing said:


> I dont hunt any more. All I do is work....



Wow, if it weren't for facebook I wouldn't know you were alive. Don't worry I didn't have time to hunt this year either.


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> I dont hunt any more. All I do is work....



Hey stranger! Glad to see you're still alive...


----------



## Chris

I saw the biggest buck I have ever seen yesterday, it was on the side of the highway in a snow storm halfway through Nevada just hanging out eating what grass it could find. I swear the rack was bigger than the deer.


----------



## Rusty

............. 

View attachment 15085638_599479360244071_2733863399356303964_n.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Spent the day in the deer woods with 3 friends. 2 does and a nice 9 pointer at the processor.


----------



## Chris

I spent the day loading a trailer at my shop. Flying cross country in a few hours for some drinking.


----------



## havasu

Give me a call if you need bailed out of jail!


----------



## Chris

Expect a call.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Back to the deer woods in the morning. Seen a lot of movement from the Big Boys lately, time to get serious about this...


----------



## Chris

Last week my idaho house got a freak snow storm which brought in about a foot of snow and at the same time brought the deer down. In the ten miles drive home from the dmv I counted 141 deer at about 3pm. They were everywhere. 

View attachment 20161229_162247.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Went to the deer lease this morning, moved some stands, put up a new one, cut some trails, put out a couple feeders and a salt lick, hiked some hills and hollars, shot a couple guns, rode 4 wheelers, had a lot of fun.


----------



## havasu

I killed a paper target by shooting at it with my new S&W Shield. I also love that little gun.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Glad you like it, I love the Kimber Micro9! Ate everything I feed it, round nose and hollow points.  Ran a box of 115 grain through it and no hiccups. Recoil felt better than my Beretta 92, go figure. Totally happy with it.


----------



## oldognewtrick

8pt that one of our members took on our lease this past year. 

View attachment 1984.jpg


----------



## Rusty

Where do you shoot one to get that kind of mount? I was always taught to shoot them near the shoulder. Looks like a shot there would ruin that type of mount.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Where do you shoot one to get that kind of mount? I was always taught to shoot them near the shoulder. Looks like a shot there would ruin that type of mount.


Point of aim is right behind the shoulder. A good taxidermist will make imperfections disappear. That's a great deer, there were 2 sighted this year that made him look like a puppy.


----------



## oldognewtrick

The fire chief got his deer mount back yesterday. 

View attachment 2867.png


View attachment 2860.png


----------



## havasu

So he shot a pic then shot it?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> So he shot a pic then shot it?



I think the flash from the camera scared the deer to death...


----------



## havasu

Why is this thread closed?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Why is this thread closed?



Who closed it?


----------



## Rusty

Don't know who closed it, but I opened it.


----------



## Chris

I had those three big bucks in my yard again tonight.


----------



## havasu

Thanks Rusty!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Archery season starts tomorrow, bows sighted in, clothes washed, plans are set, off to the deer woods early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Chris

Hope you see something. Elk season is starting for me on the 10th. Been out scouting a couple times. Don't have much time to set aside this year so let's hope I get lucky.


----------



## odorf

http://www.ridewithroudy.com/
This is a friend of mine, We worked together on a job, He is a damn good finish carpenter
He taught me a little about hunting elk
In a nut shell
go up high, above tree line, make a cold camp, freeze your *** off
wake up and come down 
the elk are below you, coming up


----------



## oldognewtrick

Back to the deerwoods in the morning...


----------



## Nick

I use to Bow , Gun , and muzzle load years ago . Then i realized it was people who were breaking my chops, and i quit .. Waiting for them to issue a double zero license..


----------



## Rusty

I need a unlimited permit for stupid people.


----------



## oldognewtrick

A view from my office window this morning. 

View attachment 0928170831_Burst01.jpg


----------



## Nick

I had one of them on the ship when i was in the Navy oldognewtrick ..


----------



## odorf

oldognewtrick said:


> A view from my office window this morning.



what happen?  I do not see any yellow stuff on the ground? 

View attachment thZ0ARERFB.jpg


View attachment th4ZVIDZ9R.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

frodo said:


> what happen?  I do not see any yellow stuff on the ground?



You mean the yellow acorns?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Hi ho, hi ho, back to the deer woods we do go....


----------



## oldognewtrick

Another great day to hang out in the trees... 

View attachment 0930170752a.jpg


----------



## odorf

Ja get one?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Not yet, we use early bow season to do some scouting, cut trails, set ladder stands for seasonal movement. I usually find one in trail can to hunt. Has to be a special one for me to drop the hammer on.


----------



## Chris

A special one for me is one tgat fills the freezer.


----------



## oldognewtrick

This is the one I was after last year, he's still out there. 

View attachment 1050.jpg


----------



## Chris

I had five in my front yard the last two nights. I'm sure when season starts they will be gone


----------



## odorf

oldognewtrick said:


> This is the one I was after last year, he's still out there.



tasty looking sausage


----------



## odorf

Chris said:


> I had five in my front yard the last two nights. I'm sure when season starts they will be gone



I have wild chickens around here somewhere,  they are hard to spot
but my wife insists that i feed them
View attachment 3514


i have a herd that munches in my yard also Chris,
when that boom boom starts in the woods they are gone till after it is over


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yella Acorns https://g.co/kgs/Unphs4


----------



## Rusty

frodo said:


> I have wild chickens around here somewhere,  they are hard to spot
> but my wife insists that i feed them
> View attachment 3514
> 
> 
> i have a herd that munches in my yard also Chris,
> when that boom boom starts in the woods they are gone till after it is over



Have to be careful here, can't put that stuff out for the darlin's.


----------



## odorf

they passed a law just last year making it legal to hunt over bait


----------



## Rusty

frodo said:


> they passed a law just last year making it legal to hunt over bait



Probably should do that here, we are overrun with deer.


----------



## Chris

I have to drive to the fish and game office today. The lady at the store printed my deer and elk tags wrong so I need to see if I can get them changed or no hunting for me this year.


----------



## Rusty

Two Polish hunters named Stosh and Thad, hired a pilot to fly them into the Canadian wilderness, where they managed to bag two big Bull Moose.
As they were loading the plane to return, the pilot said the plane could take only the hunters, their gear and one Moose.



The hunters objected strongly saying, "Last year we shot two, and the pilot let us take them both...and he had exactly the same airplane as yours."




Reluctantly the pilot, not wanting to be outdone by another bush pilot, gave in and everything was loaded.

However, even under full power, the little plane couldn't handle the load and went down, crashing in the wooded wilderness. Somehow, surrounded by the moose, clothing and sleeping bags, Stosh and Thad survived the crash.
After climbing out of the wreckage, Thad asked Stosh, "Any idea where we are?"

Stosh replied, "I think we're pretty close to where we crashed last year."


----------



## Chris

My neighbor and I got these in my backyard today. 

View attachment 20171014_182447.jpg


----------



## odorf

looks good Chris
 mmmmm..snausages !!!!

my cousin told me he has hogs on his property now.
I contacted a bud with a flir night vision scope, 
we are planning a night in the woods


----------



## Chris

I love hog hunting.


----------



## odorf

Chris said:


> I love hog hunting.



me also

I wish I had an extra 5 grand for the flir scope


----------



## Chris

A buddy came by and we went out back and got him a 2x4. Man I love living next to blm land. 

View attachment 20171015_152554.jpg


----------



## Chris

Going elk hunting in the morning. Saw about 10 tonight on the way to the cabin.


----------



## odorf

YOU, my friend are loving the new homestead 
thats a gooood thing

I seem to remember you going deer hunting and not seeing anything but chipmunks and flies


----------



## Rusty

button 

View attachment button.png


----------



## Rusty

deer 

View attachment 11866374_935933336452689_7160242763176451443_n.jpg


----------



## Rusty

39 point buck taken in Missouri 

View attachment Still1112_00003_1510526496935_11682877_ver1_0.jpg


----------



## Rusty

I read that in New York you can hunt deer with a pistol. 
isn't that crazy?


----------



## Nick

Not for NY. They hunt people with them to .


----------



## oldognewtrick

You can legally hunt with a hand gun here in Tennessee, I often carry a 44 mag during rifle season. Trust me, a 44 is just as deadly as a rifle. I have a scope for mine and can easily hit 50 yards with accuracy.


----------



## oldognewtrick

3 days in this at deer camp, going back next week for some more. Deer been moving really good right now. 

View attachment 1125171549.jpg


----------



## havasu

A rough life. Isn't that called Glamping?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> A rough life. Isn't that called Glamping?



Its called my *** is too old to sleep in a bag, in a tent on the ground anymore.


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Its called my *** is too old to sleep in a bag, in a tent on the ground anymore.



He is just jealous.


----------



## Rusty

430 lb deer shot in Michigan 

View attachment 1476033_233851823446179_667767543_n.jpg


----------



## Chris

That thing needs to go on a diet.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> That thing needs to go on a diet.



Looks like its suffering from lead poisoning.


----------

